# Bands in drop D



## DecrepitBeing (Feb 12, 2012)

im going to be playing in this tuning for a while now, as my band just swtiched tuning on me. thing is im not to used to it, ill just have to adjust. BUT, for fun, what are some bands that have fun songs to play in drop D? 
i know thers lamb of god, and psycroptic, but what are some other fun bands out there? i really think there are tons of threads like this, but i couldnt find any drop d ones, so forgive me guys. thanks!


----------



## Miek (Feb 12, 2012)

Like 1/3 of the entire Smashing Pumpkins catalog is drop D, Tool is 98% drop D, Porcupine Tree have like 15 drop D tracks, and uh uh

uh
uh
uh?


----------



## DecrepitBeing (Feb 12, 2012)

love porcupine tree, would you happen to know top of your head what tuning "sound of muzak" is in?


----------



## ry_z (Feb 12, 2012)

DecrepitBeing said:


> love porcupine tree, would you happen to know top of your head what tuning "sound of muzak" is in?



Drop D.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Feb 12, 2012)

Some Rammstein songs are in Drop D.


----------



## Static (Feb 12, 2012)

Vital Remains.


----------



## Hankey (Feb 12, 2012)

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 12, 2012)

Flyleaf, The Haunted, Lamb of God (their good albums; _As The Palaces Burn_ and _New American Gospel_. Can't say after that because I stopped listening), Deftones on the _Around the Fur_ album, Rage Against the Machine, Tool, Volbeat, and some Ratt songs (such as my favorite, "Lay it Down").

That's all I can pull of the top of my head.


----------



## Hankey (Feb 12, 2012)

"Ashes Of The Wake" by LoG is also in Drop-D.

Trivium also has a lot of songs in Drop-D (Ascendancy)


----------



## Zer01 (Feb 12, 2012)

Pantera and Nirvana. Not all their stuff though.


----------



## HeavyRiffin (Feb 12, 2012)

First Asking Alexandria album had the mad drop D shred \m/...


----------



## Augury (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure everything from LoG is in Drop D. Very enjoyable stuff to play.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 12, 2012)

Papa Roach plays some drop D stuff.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 12, 2012)

JWGriebel said:


> some Ratt songs (such as my favorite, "Lay it Down").





Don't forget Van Halen, the guy who had the D-Tuna made.


----------



## ry_z (Feb 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Don't forget Van Halen, the guy who had the D-Tuna made.



That's all Drop Db though, isn't it? I thought he always tuned down 1/2 step.


----------



## Xarn (Feb 12, 2012)

Death is in D standard, should be farily easy to convert. Enough riffs and songs to learn, and there's good tabs for pretty much all of them.

Doesn't Decrepit Birth tune to D as well?


----------



## RiffRaff (Feb 12, 2012)

Helmet. Best Drop-D riff band ever!


----------



## myrtorp (Feb 12, 2012)

Norther is in drop D in most of (or all of) their new stuff


----------



## DecrepitBeing (Feb 12, 2012)

damn guys, thanks!


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 12, 2012)

a bunch of Martyr songs are drop D


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 12, 2012)

Psycroptic. This is all you need to know.

Some songs by Martyr are in drop D I believe. Maybe drop C# for some but could probably be played in Drop D. 

A Life Once Lost. The Helix Nebula (one tab floating around I know of, but its fun enough to play that it deserves mention I think).


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 12, 2012)

Augury said:


> I'm pretty sure everything from LoG is in Drop D. Very enjoyable stuff to play.



Nah, a lot of the more recent stuff (certainly on Wrath) is drop Db.


----------



## Goro923 (Feb 12, 2012)

Zer01 said:


> Pantera and Nirvana. Not all their stuff though.



I'm pretty sure Pantera didn't do drop tunings. If anyone of there songs is actually in Drop D (well, 40 cents below) it would be Primal Concrete Sledge.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 12, 2012)

Creed and Alter Bridge also used drop D if I recall correctly 

can't remember anyone else! xD


----------



## bouVIP (Feb 12, 2012)

The Sound of Truth and Parallels by As I Lay Dying are in Drop D

Billy Talent plays in Drop D and Gunshot to the Head of trepidation by trivium is in drop d


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 12, 2012)

Nearly every modern metal band as well as a pretty heavy amount of the classics have used drop D if they don't tune lower on a regular basis.

Personally my favorite drop D riff is Slither by Velvet Revolver, first thing I learned and still fun to play.


----------



## VILARIKA (Feb 12, 2012)

not blood and thunder.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 12, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> BLOOD AND THUNDERRR



I'm certain that's in D standard, not drop D.


----------



## bradthelegend (Feb 12, 2012)

There is a lot of metalcore to be played in Drop D.

Bands I'm pretty sure about:
The Devil Wears Prada (pre-Zombie EP)
Every Time I Die
He Is Legend
Underoath
We Came as Romans


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 12, 2012)

oh shit, how did i forget...GOJIRA!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 12, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> oh shit, how did i forget...GOJIRA!


I'm pretty sure they are D standard


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Feb 12, 2012)

Sodom... not sure about this one


----------



## Atomshipped (Feb 12, 2012)

TOOL.


----------



## Ageispolis (Feb 12, 2012)

Trivium, the entire Ascendancy album. In Waves is Drop D flat, though.


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 12, 2012)

TheBloodstained said:


> I'm pretty sure they are D standard



yeah, i guess you're right. I had a Heaviest Matter In the Universe tab that led me to believe otherwise.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 12, 2012)

Eptaceros said:


> yeah, i guess you're right. I had a Heaviest Matter In the Universe tab that led me to believe otherwise.


I bet one could play most of their music in drop D though 

I was working on a cover of Esoteric Surgery which I played on my RG2228 in standard F# tuning. Worked mighty fine. ^_^


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 12, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> I'm certain that's in D standard, not drop D.


 

Nope, I do believe Blood and Thunder is the one song in Drop D. Although off the top of my head there is not much reason you couldnt play it in D standard like the rest of their songs.


----------



## chevymeister (Feb 12, 2012)

The lack of Opeth mention makes me cry. 

Grand Conjuration.


----------



## Ironbird666 (Feb 12, 2012)

I went through the thread pretty quick and didn't notice Evergrey, they have quite a few Drop-D songs as well.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Feb 12, 2012)

My band, Between the Lions.

https://www.facebook.com/betweenthelionsband


----------



## niffnoff (Feb 12, 2012)

Any metalcore band ever, just transpose from C to D, there you go. xD

But if there was one album or two... or three... or four... you could go to
Avenged Sevenfold. City of Evil and Waking The Fallen were my favourite EVER albums to play when I started


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 12, 2012)

Goro923 said:


> I'm pretty sure Pantera didn't do drop tunings. If anyone of there songs is actually in Drop D (well, 40 cents below) it would be Primal Concrete Sledge.



This is why I get so pissed off that I can't find a decent tab for Walk - every tab that has the solo is in drop D.


----------



## Micah55 (Feb 12, 2012)

im pretty sure cloudkicker has been using drop d on atleast his last album or two


----------



## VILARIKA (Feb 12, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> I'm certain that's in D standard, not drop D.



Quite sure it's in Drop D


----------



## Interloper (Feb 12, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> Quite sure it's in Drop D




100% positive that Blood and Thunder is in D standard. No reason to tune 5 strings up when 99% of the rest of their catalog is in D Standard, that and they don't change guitars for that song and there is no reason to do it in drop tuning anyway.

Also, All Gojira is either D standard or Drop C and Around the Fur is Drop D flat.


----------



## VILARIKA (Feb 12, 2012)

Interloper said:


> 100% positive that Blood and Thunder is in D standard. No reason to tune 5 strings up when 99% of the rest of their catalog is in D Standard, that and they don't change guitars for that song and there is no reason to do it in drop tuning anyway.
> 
> Also, All Gojira is either D standard or Drop C and Around the Fur is Drop D flat.



Looks like I may have to edit my post then...


----------



## Genome (Feb 12, 2012)

chevymeister said:


> The lack of Opeth mention makes me cry.
> 
> Grand Conjuration.



Technically Drop D, but that and most of Ghost Reveries is D-A-D-F-A-E, or open Dmadd9, I think.


----------



## Miek (Feb 12, 2012)

Open D minor.


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 12, 2012)

Miek said:


> Open D minor.



Open Dmin would be DADFAD. The Ghost Reveries songs (most of them) are tuned to DADFAE, which adds the 9 to the mix.


----------



## Miek (Feb 12, 2012)

No, I'm saying it's in open D minor not DADFAE. Could you show me something official showing this is not the case?


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 12, 2012)

JWGriebel said:


> Flyleaf, The Haunted, Lamb of God (their good albums; _As The Palaces Burn_ and _New American Gospel_. Can't say after that because I stopped listening), Deftones on the _Around the Fur_ album, Rage Against the Machine, Tool, Volbeat, and some Ratt songs (such as my favorite, "Lay it Down").
> 
> That's all I can pull of the top of my head.



I believe the haunted plays in C standard. They may have experimented later on, but most of their stuff is in C standard.


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 12, 2012)

i cant believe nobody mentioned tool yet


----------



## Tang (Feb 12, 2012)

Miek said:


> No, I'm saying it's in open D minor not DADFAE. Could you show me something official showing this is not the case?



Not really official, but if you listen to Harlequin Forest, the middle harmonic section doesn't really sound correct in standard open-Dm. D-A-D-F-A-E sounds perfect.


----------



## VILARIKA (Feb 12, 2012)

kevdes93 said:


> i cant believe nobody mentioned tool yet





Miek said:


> Like 1/3 of the entire Smashing Pumpkins catalog is drop D, Tool is 98% drop D, Porcupine Tree have like 15 drop D tracks, and uh uh
> 
> uh
> uh
> uh?


.


----------



## Miek (Feb 13, 2012)

Tang said:


> Not really official, but if you listen to Harlequin Forest, the middle harmonic section doesn't really sound correct in standard open-Dm. D-A-D-F-A-E sounds perfect.



Thanks, I'll give a listen to that.


----------



## Genome (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm 99% sure it's DADFAE.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 14, 2012)

King's X are probably one of the best users of Drop D in my opinion. 

Ty used standard E and Drop D for Silent Planet, Gretchen, Faith, and their self-titled release.

Tool, Rammstein (Herzeleid, Sehnsucht, Mutter, and Liebe Ist For Alle Da), Soundgarden, Melvins (Houdini), and Volbeat (not sure if drop D or standard D), are also some other bands that come to mind.

Also, The Thing That Should Not Be by Metallica and Room For One More by Anthrax is Drop D. Detox by Strapping Young Lad is played in Open C, but I think you can get off by playing it in drop D.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 14, 2012)

Ascendency by Trivium has already been mentioned, but they also did an awesome song for the God of War 3 soundtrack that was in drop D.


----------

